# My new build only boots when I hit reset button...



## nick1084 (Apr 2, 2011)

I just built a new computer. Starting when the computer is shut off, when I hit the power button the LED fans light up, the motherboard LEDs light up (there's a few various LEDs for things like southbridge power, turbo, and core unlocker)), the hard drive activity light flickers on and off... but I don't get a post screen or a beep for a successful boot. However, if I hit the reset button at this point the computer beeps and I get a post screen then everything works perfectly fine. The computer boots properly when I restart from windows as well. The only time booting up fails is when it is completely shut down and I hit the power button. 

Initially I thought it was bad memory. I tried booting with some memory that I knew for a fact was good. Same problem. Then I thought the hard drive had issues. So I replaced it with a hard drive that I knew was good. Same problem. I thought maybe I had too many things plugged into the power supply so I tried again with the bare minimum (1 CPU fan, hard drive, 1 stick of memory, and motherboard) and that had the same result. So I thought maybe the power supply was bad. I took the power supply and put it into another computer that I knew was working correctly. The other computer booted correctly from the off state with this power supply. So now I'm stumped. 

What I'm using in my build...

Antec 1200 v3 case
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro / USB 3.0
AMD Phenom II 1090T BE
G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB 2000 MHz (downclocked to 1600) x2
LiteOn CD/DVD burner
Corsair H70 CPU cooler w/ push/pull fans
4 120mm case fans and a 200m case fan on top
VisionTek 650 watt power supply 

I'm running windows 7 64-bit if that matters.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Googling hasn't helped me much...

PS: It definitely works perfectly once I hit reset and it actually boots... 30 min of Prime95 with a max temp of 39 C, no errors, and an error-free pass of of memtest85. So it's definitely not overheating and the system seems pretty stable. Everything is running with stock settings except the memory.

PSS: I'm positive I have the reset and power buttons plugged into the correct places on the motherboard as well.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I can't help but wonder if you don't have the "PW" and "RES" jumpers reversed as I seem to remember having this happen once before when I accidentally did that a few years ago. On most motherboards they are opposite each other.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same thoughts a Rich-M about the front panel connections.
Are you using the Onboard Graphics? I also have to be suspicious of the VisionTek PSU. Can you try another PSU in your PC?


----------



## nick1084 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm definitely sure PW and RES are in the correct places on the front panel and I have tried switching them. It just resulted in the same problem with different buttons. I had to hit reset to power on then power to boot. I have another PSU. My next step was to try another PSU. So I'll update when I finish switching in the other PSU. It has the same watts but I don't remember the brand name.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice system but powered by a "door stop"

can't make sushi with carp! :4-thatsba


----------



## nick1084 (Apr 2, 2011)

linderman said:


> nice system but powered by a "door stop"
> 
> can't make sushi with carp! :4-thatsba


Do you think I need one with more watts? Every calculator I used put me below 500 watts so I thought 650 was pretty safe. Any suggestions? I may be in the market for a new one here soon...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

watts is not the only evaluation concern by a long shot! wattage rating is just one toothpick of the whole box.

two choices for yah

*A)* research the whole story

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

or just head for the check out line

B) Seasonic 750
Corsair 750-TX V2
XFX Black edition 750
Coolermaster Silent Pro 750


----------



## nick1084 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I was going to do my own research but I always find it helpful to have a good place to start. Thanks again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

nick1084 said:


> Thanks for the input. I was going to do my own research but I always find it helpful to have a good place to start. Thanks again.


linderman has done all the leg work for you and supplied you with some top quality choices.
The Power Supply Information and Selection is still worth the read though.


----------

